# Bit of a sad update and a new addition



## JustMe22 (11 January 2018)

I've been lurking on here almost every day but hadn't ventured in to post much over the last month or two. I've been a member for years - some OLD posts might remember my first young OTTB who was eventually retired with severe KS after serious behavioural issues. I was horseless for a while (in the sense of having one to ride) but rode what I could for other people.

A little under two years ago I got a new job and with more financial security I made a trip down to the coast on a whim to a racing auction and came home with Chester, another young OTTB, after seeing him pass through the auction ring and deciding I liked the look of him. 

He turned out to be a cracking little horse. He was being aimed at the 5yo Dressage classes next year and was getting good scores at Novice towards the latter half of this year after finding a great instructor. He had an excellent jump and we took it slowly (in terms of progress...because 'slowly' would not be the way anyone would describe his actual jumping style!) but the plan was to have him out at 90cm/1m by the end of this year. 

But he was unpredictable and started getting into the habit of working very sweetly and then throwing some monster bucks and just generally overreacting to things. I was dissuaded from taking him to the vet by a few very experienced people about 6 months ago for similar behaviour and told to try feeding changes first etc. I eventually took him to the vet after my physio and chiro found SI stiffness yet again, fully expecting to find some kind of a sacroiliac issue or perhaps lower back problem - maybe even KS. Vet looked at him and said she would say definitely front feet and possibly back, and to bring him in for x-rays. She suspected arthritis so given his age I was quite upset.

What we actually found was far worse. He did have KS, only in two vertebra, but right under the saddle and very severe for his age and level of development. It was also found that his front pasterns were almost at a 45 degree angle rather than straight and in line with his fetlocks. To top it off, his soles were less than .2mm thick. Astounded really, as to the naked eye his legs looked very straight to all of us - and I've been told repeatedly by the farrier how good his feet were. 

Anyway, this was only going to deteriorate and the decision was made to put him down in December. I was flying to the UK that night for a week so put it off for about 12 days which was spent in a bit of a haze of sadness. I really did think he was going to be a very special horse and I clicked with him very easily, so to lose him at barely 5 years old was devastating. I must say, I wouldn't delay in future - I found it much easier to move on after he was shot when it was behind me, rather than the preceding few days where it was ahead of me, if that makes sense. 

So, that's the sad update. It's taken a while to post because I felt like I needed to come to terms with it I suppose. A few pictures of him and then the new addition news to follow in the next post...

The day he arrived from the auction.







Three weeks under saddle:







A very dodgy clip (let OH try his hand at it!)






Interesting way to start a test...






First tiny jumps..you need to zoom out to see this one for some reason!






Slightly better test behaviour:






The day before the vet visit, would you believe!






And then the 'goodbye' photoshoot very kindly done by a friend of mine:

















RIP my boy <3 Too good for this world


----------



## Sprig (11 January 2018)

I remember you posting pic of him before and thinking how lovely you looked together. So sorry to hear that it didn't work out but you absolutely did the right thing.


----------



## JustMe22 (11 January 2018)

And now on to the more positive news!

I'd gone to try horses at a local stud farm ahead of their first annual auction in October. OH had to drag me there as I knew there was no way we could afford to buy another horse or to keep another horse! He eventually convinced me by saying I would never get a chance to sit on horses of that calibre so best I go and wear my fanciest riding clothes to blend in 

Tried a few nice horses including an ENORMOUS stallion by Casall who moved like a dream but at 17.3hh, stocky and only 5 he was just too much horse for most people, myself included. Also tried a nice grey of 17 hands by one of our local stallions jumping the big FEI classes and out of an Argentinus mare so bred to jump but moved fairly well.

Came back from the UK and OH suggested we go to the yard to visit Chester (in the few days before he was PTS) and to take the dog for a run around as he'd been cooped up. Arrived and I was busy fussing over Chester, giving him carrots etc and talking to another livery. Stepped out my stable to see OH walking up the grass holding a large grey horse!

The auction had taken place while I was in the UK and he had gone and bought me the grey I tried - and not just that, but sent vetting reports and x-rays ahead of the auction of all the ones I tried and liked to my vet, who told him that this one was the lowest risk by far.

Walked out not knowing what to say AT ALL and didn't even read the sash which was attached to said horse. OH told me to read it when I had come to my senses and sure enough - it says 'Will you marry me?'

SO! He got down on one knee, popped open a ring box and asked the big question - to which I obviously said yes! The moral of the story? If a man proposes with a horse, you better say yes!

One of the other liveries was secretly filming it too so we have a video, and he'd even organised champagne to be at the yard so that we could watch the sunset as a newly engaged couple with champagne and a new horse. Phew! To say it was an emotional few days was an understatement. 

Pics from the big day! 






Would have dressed up a bit if I'd known!






And pictures of the new boy in action last year. He's very green and has a bit of growing to do (hopefully not TOO much as he's already over 17 hands) so needs quite a bit of work as he's still a bit unbalanced and on the forehand, but I have big plans for him this year. If all goes well, I'd like to aim him at 1m classes (though coach thinks 1.10m) by October/November and would like to have him established at Novice by June or so. So far he has proved to be nothing but kind, straightforward and willing. Long may it continue!

His first ever show just to see what he would do (mostly wiggle around being mightily confused by the idea of a whole course of jumps!)






And a few schooling shots:


----------



## JustMe22 (11 January 2018)

Sprig said:



			I remember you posting pic of him before and thinking how lovely you looked together. So sorry to hear that it didn't work out but you absolutely did the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. Yes - it was a very sad decision to make, but not a hard one at all.


----------



## ihatework (11 January 2018)

Oh wow.
I&#8217;m so sorry about Chester but what an OH ... a keeper indeed.
New boy look beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## ponyparty (11 January 2018)

Oh my god I actually just welled up reading that! Wow. What an emotional rollercoaster. So sorry you lost your beautiful boy... But what an amazing thing for OH to have done. That is just so beautiful. You totally did the right thing with Chester - I wish you every success with your new horse, and massive congratulations on the engagement!


----------



## SEL (11 January 2018)

What a rollercoaster! Chester was beautiful, but it was a very brave decision to take away his pain. That buck in the dressage test was impressive.

Your new one is stunning, and bravo to OH for the proposal too!


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 January 2018)

Oh my goodness what an amazing way to propose!! How wonderful. Gorgeous horse. Hope you have a great time together.


----------



## LeannePip (11 January 2018)

Oh wow :') i welled up at my desk reading that - what a guy!

So sorry to hear about Chester but it sounds like you made the absolute right decision for the horse.

The new boy looks gorgeous - very best of luck with him


----------



## nikkimariet (11 January 2018)

What a gorgeous boy and what a tough decision. You have my sympathies...

New boy looks gorgeous  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## milliepops (11 January 2018)

Such a shame about your lovely TB but I liked your giant grey a lot when you sent those videos over and I am so so pleased for you, what a lovely surprise and top marks to your OH!  look forward to future reports.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (11 January 2018)

So sad about Chester , new one looks lovely and blimey who on earth would say no to a proposal like that !


----------



## Amye (11 January 2018)

Another who welled up over here!

Sorry to hear about Chester, how sad 

But what a keeper your OH is (I might show my OH this as a hint  ) - good luck with your new horse, he's stunning, I'm sure he'll do well!


----------



## Bernster (11 January 2018)

What a roller coaster of an update. And what a lot you've been through. Really sad about Chester that is tough going so young.  Your OH sounds amazing, of course you should marry himhaha.  Congrats on both!


----------



## Asha (11 January 2018)

Sorry to read about Chester, he was absolutely stunning. You definitely did the right thing for him

Your OH sounds amazing, a definite keeper ! Congratulations on getting married, and also your new boy.

Keep the updates coming


----------



## EventingMum (11 January 2018)

So sorry about Chester but what an amazing OH you have - definitely a keeper - wishing all three of you a long and happy future!


----------



## Blixen Vixen (11 January 2018)

Very sad about Chester but what a wonderful follow-up! I definitely wasn&#8217;t expecting to read that: your OH is just brilliant


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 January 2018)

I wasn't the only one to have leaking eyes then.  

What a brave and sensible decision re.Chester.

I think your OH deserves a huge round of applause too, I trust he's a keeper!! 

I shall look foward to hearing news about your new chap.


----------



## claret09 (11 January 2018)

you have a wonderful man. lots of love



JustMe22 said:



			And now on to the more positive news!

I'd gone to try horses at a local stud farm ahead of their first annual auction in October. OH had to drag me there as I knew there was no way we could afford to buy another horse or to keep another horse! He eventually convinced me by saying I would never get a chance to sit on horses of that calibre so best I go and wear my fanciest riding clothes to blend in 

Tried a few nice horses including an ENORMOUS stallion by Casall who moved like a dream but at 17.3hh, stocky and only 5 he was just too much horse for most people, myself included. Also tried a nice grey of 17 hands by one of our local stallions jumping the big FEI classes and out of an Argentinus mare so bred to jump but moved fairly well.

Came back from the UK and OH suggested we go to the yard to visit Chester (in the few days before he was PTS) and to take the dog for a run around as he'd been cooped up. Arrived and I was busy fussing over Chester, giving him carrots etc and talking to another livery. Stepped out my stable to see OH walking up the grass holding a large grey horse!

The auction had taken place while I was in the UK and he had gone and bought me the grey I tried - and not just that, but sent vetting reports and x-rays ahead of the auction of all the ones I tried and liked to my vet, who told him that this one was the lowest risk by far.

Walked out not knowing what to say AT ALL and didn't even read the sash which was attached to said horse. OH told me to read it when I had come to my senses and sure enough - it says 'Will you marry me?'

SO! He got down on one knee, popped open a ring box and asked the big question - to which I obviously said yes! The moral of the story? If a man proposes with a horse, you better say yes!

One of the other liveries was secretly filming it too so we have a video, and he'd even organised champagne to be at the yard so that we could watch the sunset as a newly engaged couple with champagne and a new horse. Phew! To say it was an emotional few days was an understatement. 

Pics from the big day! 






Would have dressed up a bit if I'd known!






And pictures of the new boy in action last year. He's very green and has a bit of growing to do (hopefully not TOO much as he's already over 17 hands) so needs quite a bit of work as he's still a bit unbalanced and on the forehand, but I have big plans for him this year. If all goes well, I'd like to aim him at 1m classes (though coach thinks 1.10m) by October/November and would like to have him established at Novice by June or so. So far he has proved to be nothing but kind, straightforward and willing. Long may it continue!

His first ever show just to see what he would do (mostly wiggle around being mightily confused by the idea of a whole course of jumps!)






And a few schooling shots:

















Click to expand...


----------



## JustMe22 (12 January 2018)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words about everything!

Chester will be sorely missed but I know 100% that I made the right decision so that does help.

Funnily enough, OH had planned to do this when I first mentioned the auction back in February.  If Chester had still been here as was the initial plan, he was apparently going to cover livery costs too! As it is of course Hoshi's costs have just taken over from Chester's, but he did come to me with insurance etc all sorted on behalf of OH.

He definitely is a keeper  He is so incredibly supportive of my hobby which as you all know takes a lot of time, money and effort. It's so deeply etched into my everyday life, long and short term goals and overall sense of wellbeing that he decided he wanted me to finally have the kind of horse that I just never had the means to acquire - talented enough to get somewhere, sound, and sensible. In his own words 'I just want you to be able to ride and enjoy it and achieve what you want to without spending every other lesson taking two steps back because your horse keeps trying to buck you off every time you get on.' And also, a horse will give me far more enjoyment over ten years than a bigger/flashier/more expensive ring would have  

Show calendar is being planned for February and March, so hopefully there will be lots to look forward to!


----------



## j1ffy (12 January 2018)

What a rollercoaster and I also got something in my eye when reading that...  Sorry to read about Chester but wow at the new horse and amazing proposal! Congratulations


----------



## Reacher (13 January 2018)

Just echoing everyone else really, very sorry about your beautiful Chester but many congratulations on the fiancé and new horse


----------



## fabbydo (14 January 2018)

Your story made me cry then smile. Does your OH have a brother? I've  got rid of mine and I'm  looking  for something of a higher calibre !!


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 January 2018)

so sorry about Chester I remembered when you first got him, omg lovely new horse and and lovely oh both very classy indeed will look forward to hear all about him.


----------



## Jericho (14 January 2018)

So sad about your lovely chestnut TB but what an amazing hubby to be you have and what a lovely new boy! Wishing you all the very best in the future


----------



## LadyGascoyne (15 January 2018)

Congrats on your engagement and your lovely grey. 

Wishing you a very happy engagement and lots of fun planning your wedding. It sounds like you have a wonderful man there.


----------



## DabDab (15 January 2018)

Oh my goodness, what a story. So sorry to hear about Chester, he really was a gorgeous horse.

And wow, I love your grey, what a clever and wonderful OH you have. Looking forward to comp updates


----------



## JustMe22 (15 January 2018)

fabbydo said:



			Your story made me cry then smile. Does your OH have a brother? I've  got rid of mine and I'm  looking  for something of a higher calibre !!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Only a sister unfortunately  

Thank you all for taking the time to read and comment. I'm very excited for the future of the giant grey. I even had to buy a new trailer as he didn't fit in my old one, so that is arriving next week!


----------



## Four Seasons (16 January 2018)

Chester was beautiful.. these decisions are never easy, but most of the time the best thing you can do. So sorry for your loss..

Your new boy is absolutely gorgeous!! And what a proposal! Congrats and good luck with your new horse


----------

